# league of legends highpings



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

Hallo Leute 
Habe seit ca ne Woche dauernd highpings und wenn der ping über 5000 geht dann diconectet man ja auch
Tracerout kann ich heut abend nochmal eine Posten von einem lol Server
Es wird über WLAN gespielt wurde aber auch über kabel probiert macht keinen unterschied
als modem bzw Router wird ein asus verwended ( http://www.amazon.de/RT-N66U-Diamon...d=1375807228&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+wlan+router)
Der roter ist ein Monat alt
Mfg meik19081999
Edit: hier die tracerout
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\Meik>tracert 31.186.224.103

Routenverfolgung zu 31.186.224.103 über maximal 30 Abschnitte

  1     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  217.0.119.79
  3     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  217.0.68.250
  4    18 ms    15 ms    15 ms  f-ed5-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [217.5.95.26]
  5    16 ms    14 ms    33 ms  ffm-b12-link.telia.net [213.248.103.169]
  6   152 ms   121 ms    13 ms  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [213.155.132.208]
  7    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  ffm-b11-link.telia.net [213.155.130.227]
  8    17 ms    16 ms    18 ms  internap-ic-138405-ffm-b11.c.telia.net [213.248.
98.22]
  9    17 ms    13 ms    16 ms  border2.t7-1-bbnet1.fra002.pnap.net [95.172.67.2
]
 10     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 11     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 12     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 13     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 14     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 15     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 16     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 17     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 18     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 19     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 20     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 21     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 22     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 23     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 24     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 25     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 26     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 27     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 28     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 29     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 30     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.

C:\Users\Meik>


----------



## Cinnayum (6. August 2013)

guter deutsch, verständliche frage o.O

LoL hat abends zwischen 1900 und 2100 immer einen schlechten Ping dieser Tage.

Vllt solltest du etwas genauer fragen...


----------



## meik19081999 (6. August 2013)

Egal welche Uhrzeit ist mein ping so wie oben beschrieben und ich würde gerne wissen woran das Problem liegt das ich so oft highpings habe


----------



## Seabound (7. August 2013)

Hab gestern von 18 bis 22 Uhr gezockt. Alles Tutti. Keine merkbaren Lags. Mit nem 32er Ping. 

Vielleicht zockst du in ner falschen Region.


----------



## MyArt (7. August 2013)

Ganz einfach, dein Internetprovider wird Probleme damit haben.

Einfach mal da nachfragen...


----------



## meik19081999 (7. August 2013)

Also der server für deutschland ist eu west also bin ich richtig und telekom sagt dauernd alles ist in ordnung wurde jetzt auch mit nen anderen moden probiert immernoch das gleiche problem


----------



## henne121 (7. August 2013)

Hi, ich hatte nach meinem Wechsel zu Kabel-Deutschland nach ca. 2 Monaten auch starke Probleme mit Ping-Schwankungen, aber nie bis zum Disconnect. 
Das ganze hat sich dann nach 2 Monaten von selbst erledigt. LOL ist bekannt für mytseriöse Fehler etc. Ich denke es war damals ein Client-Problem o.ä., da es sich ja von selbst gelöst hat.
Ich hoffe bei dir wirds sich auch bald von selbst erledigen


----------



## freezy94 (7. August 2013)

Ich habe immer einen Ping von 20 - 23 ms. Egal zu welcher Urzeit oder ob die Server eine 5 Stunden Warteschlange haben.
Seitdem Riot die Server selber verwaltet, treten keine Highpings mehr auf.

Mach doch bitte einen Reconnect, bzw. einen Reboot. Ansonsten bitte mal einen anderen Computer oder ein anderes Notebook verwenden.

Ich hatte eine Zeit mal eine Menge Highpings, die durch die Telekom verursacht wurden. Dort war aber im ganzen Umkreis von 35 km alles weg...

Ach ja: Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?
Einfach mal testen.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. August 2013)

Habs jetzt an zwei verschiedenen PCs/notebooks probiert 
Ist immer das gleiche
Bei anderen online spielen ist alles normal also wenn ich l4d2 oder borderlands 2 multiplayer zock auch bei cs:go ist alles normal


----------



## Seabound (7. August 2013)

Dann muss es wohl an LoL liegen...


----------



## freezy94 (7. August 2013)

Lad doch noch einmal LoL herunter. Vielleicht irgendein Dateiproblem...


In der Firewall zugelassen?!


----------



## meik19081999 (7. August 2013)

Also ich lads nochmal nru runter heute


----------



## henne121 (7. August 2013)

Ich würde LOL als Fehlerquelle wirklich in Betracht ziehen. Da gibts wirklich viele rätselhafte Probleme, oft auch mit neuen Patches.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. August 2013)

Hmm komisch
Die sollten mal daran arbeiten weil bevor ich regelmäßig diese highpings hatte, hatte ich immer bei teamfights hohe pings also gerade als ich angreifen wollte


----------



## Seabound (7. August 2013)

Das kenne ich auch. Hab ich aber seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr.


----------



## freezy94 (8. August 2013)

Hat das erneute runterladen etwas gebracht?


----------



## meik19081999 (8. August 2013)

Konntr ich noch nicht ausprobieren bin nicht zuhause


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2013)

Heute abend wieder 5 Stunden gezockt. Keine Probleme mit dem Ping!


----------



## meik19081999 (9. August 2013)

So habe es neu runtergeladen habe nichtmehr so oft highpings sind aber immernoch da und immer treten sie auf wenn ich angreife oder sich jemand mir nähert


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2013)

Ich kenne das von dir beschriebene Phänomen. Da hilft nur Abwarten. Irgendwann gehts wieder. Aber woran das liegt, hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## MyArt (9. August 2013)

Welches AV-Programm nutzt du?

Hast du dieses schon mal deaktiviert und/oder die Firewall test weise ausgemacht?


----------



## freezy94 (9. August 2013)

Ich würde das Spiel noch einmal manuell in die Ausnahmeliste der Firewall setzen.
Außerdem würde ich schätzen, dass dein Provider ein internes Problem hat, hatte ich auch. Pings von 5000 sind echt nicht nett...
Vorallem wenn man gerade im Teamfight gewinnen ist und dann gekickt wird... Ach ja. Das gesamte Team, weil alle aus der gleichen Region kamen.


----------



## meik19081999 (9. August 2013)

Ok ich mach mal heute aples mit der firewall und so und sag die ergebnisse
Also heute hat es sich sehr verbessert ka worab des jetzt lag


----------



## RuXeR (14. August 2013)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> So habe es neu runtergeladen habe nichtmehr so oft highpings sind aber immernoch da und immer treten sie auf wenn ich angreife oder sich jemand mir nähert


 
Wie viele Leute nutzen denn bei dir das Internet mit? Laufen irgendwelche Programme im Hintergrund mit die Bandbreite ziehen ( sowohl Up- als auch Download?

Hatte das gleiche Problem, wenn ich die Bandbreite beim Stream zu hoch eingestellt habe und so das Spiel in Action reichen Momenten nicht genügen zur Verfügung hatte.


----------



## meik19081999 (14. August 2013)

Also wenn ich lol spiele schliese ich alle möglichen programme dir internet ziehen
Und es sind zwei weitere im wlan 
Ein handy ein tablet
Aber die tun im moment nichts während ich spiele sind also nur angemeldet


----------

